# Where do I put my Marimo Moss?



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a Marimo yesterday. I'm going to shorten this because for some reason the 3 paragraphs I JUST wrote were deleted.
It's quarantining in a glass jar full of water. I already rinsed it out. It is next to Omelette's tank, abt. 71 degrees. It has sank down to the bottom already. Low light. Should I keep him in Omelette's tank where there are the same conditions?

Or should I move it to the goldfish tank.... 
Temp: 60-65 degrees
Lighting: low until 4:00pm, when I turn on aquarium light. Lighting becomes very high until 9:30pm.
Goldfish: Black Moor and Pearlscale. VERY nosy. Like to nom on plants.

Where shall I put the little Marimo?


----------



## Theraggy1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I vote put it with the betta, Mine adoreeeee their marimo ball. I always see them sleeping beside it or rubbing themselves against the fluff of it. ^^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

With the betta. No risk that he'll eat it. The goldies, I wouldn't trust. 

Why is it that you only turn on the goldie light in the evening?


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> With the betta. No risk that he'll eat it. The goldies, I wouldn't trust.
> 
> Why is it that you only turn on the goldie light in the evening?


My mom -.- She only lets me put on the light for half the day because the light from the window in my room gives medium light until it starts to get dark outside, which is when I put on the light.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

But you do turn it back off again to let them sleep, ja? 
My mother does similar things with our goldfish light.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I vote betta! :3


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I vote betta too.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> But you do turn it back off again to let them sleep, ja?
> My mother does similar things with our goldfish light.


Of course I turn it off so they can rest! That's how they get ready to "sleep".... I tap the lid, then I drop in some soaked pellets, wait for them to finish eating, then I double tap the lid, then turn off the light.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

So I put the little Marimo with Omelette....he seems quite happy with it. When it sinks he likes to hide behind it


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

Betta fo sure!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> Of course I turn it off so they can rest! That's how they get ready to "sleep".... I tap the lid, then I drop in some soaked pellets, wait for them to finish eating, then I double tap the lid, then turn off the light.


That's cute! And who says fish aren't smart, hey? Goldies are so trainable.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> That's cute! And who says fish aren't smart, hey? Goldies are so trainable.


 I know.... it's absolutely adorable. I love my fish so much. My little goldies are very intelligent, though. Houston my Moor is very perceptive and can see a few feet away, me taking out the fish food and a yellow cup to soak the pellets before dropping them in. He goes CRAZY. Pearl is very sweet and loves to be held in the water (weird little fish)... And Omelette thrives off of attention.


----------

